# Atlas Robot



## sssfox (Feb 25, 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...bout-googles-new-robot/?wpmm=1&wpisrc=nl_tech

We are all doomed, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 26, 2016)

I wish Isaac Asimov, the author of "I Robot" was still alive to see that development. That is fantastic technology.----Brian


----------



## burkLane (Feb 26, 2016)

sssfox said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...bout-googles-new-robot/?wpmm=1&wpisrc=nl_tech
> 
> We are all doomed, it's only a matter of time.


 

Great technology but it runs on batteries. 
Until we design a battery or power supply that has a decent energy density there is not much to worry about.


----------



## sssfox (Feb 26, 2016)

burkLane said:


> Great technology but it runs on batteries.
> Until we design a battery or power supply that has a decent energy density there is not much to worry about.



In the grand scheme of things, that's a minor problem.

They also make four legged versions.  At least one of them is powered by an internal combustion engine.

Did anyone else get a funny feeling when the guy abused the robot?
I kind of expected the robot to grab the stick and beat the heck out of the guy.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Feb 26, 2016)

sssfox said:


> Did anyone else get a funny feeling when the guy abused the robot?
> I kind of expected the robot to grab the stick and beat the heck out of the guy.



The Robot is starting Karate class next week Rof}Rof}Rof}

to be continued *knuppel2*


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 26, 2016)

SSSFox---I thought the same thing as you. I was waiting for the robot to grab the guy and pull his arms and legs off!!!---Brian


----------



## Foozer (Feb 26, 2016)

Does it do windows?


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 26, 2016)

Batteries???  In most of the good science fiction, (and I've read them all) the robots ran on a long lasting pellet of radioactive material for power. I believe that technology already exists. I think this is a case of having to develop the robot. A long lasting power supply already exists.


----------



## Cogsy (Feb 26, 2016)

And the science of batteries is still being heavily researched with promises of major advances possible. Even at my University there is a serious researcher working on radically different technology in an effort to produce high density, long lasting batteries.

Still, it wouldn't be too bad if your robot workforce needed a 1/2 hour, high voltage recharge say, every 8 hours or so. They could manage it themselves and it's far less than humans need.


----------



## sssfox (Feb 26, 2016)

Maybe that technology will last until the small fusion reactors show up.


----------



## burkLane (Feb 27, 2016)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Batteries??? In most of the good science fiction, (and I've read them all) the robots ran on a long lasting pellet of radioactive material for power. I believe that technology already exists. I think this is a case of having to develop the robot. A long lasting power supply already exists.


 

That's it!
And people build little versions on this forum called steam engines.
Now, I didn't think of that! A steam powered generator on my terminator robot. 

Now days with changing technology and if human health is not important then wireless power transmission would be a decent solution to the carry your energy problem. Just thinking  Tesla use to do experiments with this long ago not far from my home.


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 1, 2016)

burkLane said:


> Great technology but it runs on batteries.
> Until we design a battery or power supply that has a decent energy density there is not much to worry about.




That pretty much applies to electric cars too.    Automobiles have the advantage of lots of space and car load carrying capacity for the battery too.     Mind you I'm a big fan of the concept of electric cars, having a long exposure to electric motors and controls in industry I know the positives.   It is overcoming the negatives of batteries that is the big problem.  Especially in the fridge north.   

I still believe the answer will be compact nuclear sources.  Of course "nuclear" causes people to freak out so that is another problem.


----------

